# Question, Sir " How can I rotate many Batteries for 100% usage "



## surapon (Dec 14, 2013)

Dear Friends.
I have many DSLR and Many Compacted Point and Shoot Digital Cameras. Each one must have 4-6 Batteries for many days of my shooting Jobs.
I just get new EOS-M with 1 Canon LP-E12 in the Box, I buy Extra Canon LP-E12, and Plus buy the Cheapo " Wasabi- LP-E12", 2 of them with spare Charger too= Total 4 Batteries , Now.
The Question is : 
1) Now, I just in the Testing Period, Can Charge only one Canon Battery( Use Only one Battery, Until no power, and Charge that battery again to use next time ) and Keep the New 3 Batteries with out charge, in the box, in the cool place. What do you recommend ?
2) When I go out of Town for Shooting many days----Should I charge all of 4 Batteries, and Use, One by one, Recharge and Re use as the Numbers on the mark Batteries as Perfected Rotation--From 1 to 4, and Charge/ Reuse From 1 To 4 Again. What do you recommend ?

Yes, I use as Question Number 2) all of my Cameras and My Batteries with no problems, BUT, I want to do the right thing to Batteries and get the Most useful life of the batteries.
Sorry, for this not high level of the question, But I want to know the right way of the usage of High tech Batteries.
Thanks again Dear Friends.
Surapon.
PS. Any one use " Wasabi Battery" before ? = 2 of them + Charger = $ 28. 99 US Dollars from Amazon,--BUT Canon LP-E12 = $ 45.95 US Dollars, From Amazon----And Both Wasabi+ Canon Batteries = Made in China too.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 14, 2013)

#2 is best.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 14, 2013)

I don't see the purpose of rotating them in any way other than random. You don't really want all of them to die at once do you? 
When they get to one star on the recharge capacity, replace them. Even at one star, they are quite usable, but may be dead in 6 months. You really can't tell unless you get one of the chargers which measures battery capacity and somehow adapt it to the Canon batteries.


----------



## surapon (Dec 15, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> #2 is best.



Good evening , Dear neuroanatomist.
Thank you very much, That Make me feel great, Because I use this method long, long time ago.
Have a great Saturday night.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 15, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I don't see the purpose of rotating them in any way other than random. You don't really want all of them to die at once do you?
> When they get to one star on the recharge capacity, replace them. Even at one star, they are quite usable, but may be dead in 6 months. You really can't tell unless you get one of the chargers which measures battery capacity and somehow adapt it to the Canon batteries.



Thanks you very much, Dear Mt Spokane.
Yes, I use to use the Battery to 1 star on the battery power scale, , and change to the new charged one from the night before.
No, All of my Batteries that I bought since 2001 still working, But some of the Old, Old one not Fully charge any more, Still 75% power in store. YES, My batteries for Canon 1DS MK I still in great shape, Because the Charger have Refresh Button, With Plug in to the Outlet, It will drain completely, and recharge up to 100 % again----Canon Did great in that Model.
Have a great night, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 15, 2013)

surapon said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see the purpose of rotating them in any way other than random. You don't really want all of them to die at once do you?
> ...


 
Yes, the 1series cameras that used NiCad and then NI-MH technology had very long life batteries. The newer ones use Li-ON, but the cells seem to be premium cells and also last longer. I believe that the first Li-on cells from back around 2000 were premium cells, they seemed to last forever. The new ones in the 5D MK III and similar cameras do not last nearly as long.


----------



## surapon (Dec 15, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Thanks you very much, Dear Mt Spokane.
Wow, I have learn some thing new from you to day.
Thankssss.
Have a great week ahead, Sir.
Surapon


----------

